# New depot for Tall Oaks



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

My dad sent me this photo of his latest project--a new depot for Tall Oaks on his Woodland Railway. Built from Precision Products plastic veneer sheets (and some magic sculpt, custom windows, etc. 










The photo was taken during one of his monthly (or close-to-monthly) operating sessions, hence the eclectic mix of equipment. Oddly, the Croc would have looked much more at home in front of the previous Tall Oaks depot, the ubiquitous Pola two-story depot. 

Later,

K


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice model...just beautiful...I can see where you've inherited your modeling skills from....


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,

I've always admired your Dad's talents. That is truly a fine structure, one of the best I've ever seen. I'm glad to see that your Dad is still active.

Doc


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

WOW. That looks great. Thanks for sharing.

Paul Deis


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That's a majestic looking building. Just great work. 
I would love to see some more pictures if possible....


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Absolutely brilliant!!! Did Jim work off of any plans? Did he pour a concrete foundation? What did he use the magic sculpt for? Did he happen to do a build log or does he have any pics during the building phase? What method did he use for making the windows? Along the lines of what was in the latest GR magazine or something else?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Man, that is just beautiful... love the round "dome" that looks like a christmas "bell" ornament in shape... 

Greg


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Very well done. Reminds me of the station in Oakland MD. How did he paint those bricks? I'm afraid to know the answer.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

He finished it! I saw that in his basement three or more years ago. It looks fantastic


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Robert gets the prize for jogging my memory. I forgot what depot was the inspiration--it is indeed based on the B&O depot at Oakland, MD. (I _knew_ it wasn't Point of Rocks, which is another one that's been on dad's wish list to build.) I don't remember if he had drawings or just photos. Hmm, now that I think of it, the large tree that was at the junction of the upper and lower lines is now dead and gone. Seems to me the perfect spot for that one... Oh da-ad..... 

The Magic Sculpt was used for the domed roof shingles, window ledges, and other bits of trim. I don't know if has any in-progress photos or not. I thought I had taken some last time I was back east, but darned if I can find them anywhere. I'll ask. Everything was painted by hand. The base is styrofoam covered with vinyl patching cement. It's not the lightest building, but it's still light enough to bring in over the winter. I was talking to him last time he was out here about how one of my stations over-wintered, to which he confidently reminded me that the Tall Oaks depot was too much work to build to leave it to nature.  

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

When I first saw the photo I said to myself, "My Lord! That's a beautiful looking building!" That project was well worth the wait!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

A perfect replica!!! Incedible piece of work from the Master himself. I have admired Jim's work for 20+ years. 
Many thanks for posting. To avoid copyright issues I did not post a photo of the Oakland station but if you Google images of B&O Oakland you can see the original station.


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

WOW!!!! Nuff said! 

Ed


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

A monsterpiece!

Oh, that's "Master?"


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

The apple never falls far from the (oak) tree. Like son, like father--both great modelers.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

WOW!!! That is a truly beautiful building! What a great model! I would like to know a few things... 

What is the main structural material (substrate) under the veneer? How was the veneer glued to the substrate? How much trouble was it to wrap the veneer around that tower part?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I think it's Fiberock, which is a tile underlayment. It's similar to Hardibacker, but you can cut it on a bandsaw. That's what I used on my buildings, and I'm pretty sure that's what dad used after I showed him one of my buildings I was working on. In the past, he's used 1/2" blue styrofoam. Having said that, I've had an "issue" with the Fiberock on one of my stations that's giving me a bit of concern. This particular station was outdoors in raw form (i.e., no covering, just the walls) for two winters because I wanted to see how the stuff would hold up to the elements (and I just didn't get around to finishing the station.) It held up great, despite being buried under the snow for two months. This spring, I noticed that the stuff had deteriorated from the inside. It's just this one building that's done it, so I'm not sure what brought it on, but I'm keeping a close eye on my other buildings. 

In the mean time, I've found a new material to use for the substrate--Gatorplast. It's like foamcore, but made from styrene. It's not cheap--around $80 for a 4' x 8' sheet, but it's very easy to work with. Precision Products sells it in 16" square panels at pretty reasonable prices if you can't find a local supplier. I've got plans this winter for a few new buildings for Neelyton, and will use that for them. The catch is that it's much lighter, so you'll have to anchor your buildings down somehow. 

As for gluing the veneer, Liquid Nails. The veneer is very flexible, being I think .010" or thereabouts. I don't know offhand what dad uses as the core of the tower, but I'd suspect PVC pipe. On my buildings, I use Liquid Nails then follow up on the edges with silicon caulk. to put the details on and cover the seams. 

I'll add also that Precision Products recommends a glue called "Omni-Stick" to glue the veneer onto the substrate. I used it for a barn I did for a product review, and I like it. The barn's been outside since April, and it seems to be holding up well. You can buy it from them, or check your local Hobby Lobby/Michael's/JoAnn's. I found it at one of those three, I forget which. 

Later, 

K


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Kevin,
A couple of years ago, our club had a train layout in the Ocean City Convention Center for the Maryland Municipalities league. While there, I met the mayor of Oakland, and he told me all about their restoration of that building. He had gone out and raised large amounts of money for the restoration. It is complete now. On his business card is a great picture of the building. It's a long way from here, but the next time I go through Oakland, I will definitely stop and see it. On the other hand, your dad's station is way closer for me. 
What an outstanding piece of work. 
Paul


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Kevin. I'm planning to do a brick building or two eventually and have been debating the best way to do it.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Kevin, I used Omni-Stick I purchased at the SELSTS to glue windows in a Colorado Model Structures that I placed on the layout last summer. I was told also that the stuff was a good glue. That windows and doors fell out during the winter. I am going to glue them back in with some Pro-Weld glue. It may work ok on the inside, but does not seem to work worth a flip outside. 
Ron


----------

